
13 Philip K. Dick stories – free - bookofjoe
http://www.openculture.com/2012/01/free_stories_by_philip_k_dick.html
======
smileypete
The Internet Archive also has some audio books:

[https://archive.org/details/audio?and%5B%5D=philip+dick&sin=](https://archive.org/details/audio?and%5B%5D=philip+dick&sin=)

I liked this one, read by William Hootkins:

[https://archive.org/details/WeCanRememberItForYouWholesaleBy...](https://archive.org/details/WeCanRememberItForYouWholesaleByPhilipKDick)

